# Walmart to bring fabric back!



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just read on one of the quilting boards that Walmart is bringing fabric back into lots of its stores due to customer demand! I know our local Walmart already has a new line of quilting fabrics at $5 a yard. That is not much more than most of the older fabrics they still have at $4.44 a yard. Maybe all our calls and complaints realy did make a difference in company policy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That will be great for many folks. Out of the 4 that I go to, only one still has a decent selection of fabric - 
Thanks for the notification.

Angie


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

YIPPEEE!!! YAHOOOO!!! This is great news. They took the fabric out of the WalMart on the north end of town, left a small amount in the one on the south end and built a super mart near me. Hopefully they will put a fabric department in there that will be like the one they had in the north store... HOPE HOPE


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

remodel being done, the fabric department is half its size. the other 3 WM in the area have the precut fabric.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

The one here that does have it says they are closing it. (My bil works there)
The fabric choices they have here are ugly mostly anyway


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

No fabrics in the WM stores here. The stores here seem to handle merchandise that can go from truck to shelf at night and out the door next day. Fabrics don't move as fast and require too much employee time to measure and cut. At least, that is the way it appears.

Too bad. A lot of people found good values in WM fabrics.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Our wm brought back some fabric. It consists of a big bin fill of ugly pre-cuts. That's it.

I hope they bring back the bolts of fabric instead.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

what bugs me, I went to a wally in a different city and htey had awesome $1 fabrics! But all mine gets are weird plaids and stuff


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't even bother anymore. They are ugly as sin and a very small selection.

a pox on them!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok I am searching for WMs that still have fabric. Any area East of the Mississippi. 

And the person in SW Virginia, wher eis the WM with fabric?? I need there plain polyesters, that runs 1.97 as yard. I found a whole bunch in Lexington KY and bought all they had!! LOL Still searching. Will travel, no problem.

Alice in Virginia


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know of 3 of the Walmarts here that have that 1.97 fabric. Mostly those solid colors.

Can I help? I'll double check that what I'm seeing is definitely that, but I've used it a good bit in the past.

Angie

PS: What are you making?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I know that one of the WalMarts in Ft.Wayne IN had a rather large selection of fabrics. As for the polyester types I am not sure, but I just sent an email to my sister and asked her if they did, I will post when she answers the question.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well as many of you know we show and raise Afghan hounds. I have a booth at some of the speciality shows throughout the country. I make several things, but one of the most popular is something I call a "crate quilt." It is about 47" x 34" in size and has a large running afghan appliqued on it. I use the polyester blend solid color fabric for the back, as it is inexpensive (so I can keep the costs down) and nicer fabric (often batiks) for the front and for the applique.
I use many of the colors, grey, both shades of purple, and tan are probably the most popular. But I also use the medium blue, red, bright yellow, gold.
I am also looking for the shiney stuff, it is 4.44 and comes in purple, yellow, lime green, teal, blue I think that is all. 
I need to keep the costs down as much as possible as I am chanrging 30 a peice for the crate quilts now and 2 for 50. I DONT want to have to raise prices!! LOL I make many may of them!! LOL So am always on the lookout for fabric.
So I have Alabama and Indiana. Still looking for the location of the WM in Sw Virginia??

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, my sister just answered me and her comment was.. Sometimes they have it and sometimes not. It is one of those catch as catch can. Her thoughts were that the WalMarts there buy end bolts and remnants. I have not been to the only WalMart that has the fabric department here for a while. So I don't know what is available right now.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Fellini123 my Walmart in Pearisburg Va still has a good fabric selection, the one in Princeton WV still has it but they have switched over to mostly prefolds.My store was due to close the fabric sect as soon as the store gets its next redo/update which should be early next year. This change back will probably take some time. It was reported in a business/investment magazine last week and then focused on by a quilters newletter. When I have a little time I will try and research it more and see if I can find a link I can post. I will also write down the fabrics and colors you are looking for Alice and see if there is any next time I go into town. We also have a new fabric shop in town that may have some suitable fabric for you and I will check there as well but it will take me a few days as I am rather busy and not heading that way for a while.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

They remodeled the two closest WalMarts around me and took out the fabric departments...only have a small wall of sewing/knitting/quilting notions. And a bit of yarn. This is a area with high unemployment and many people did buy fabrics there. Never could figure out how they decided which stores would have fabric. In my son's college town of Columbia they still have fabric in the Walmarts yet they have Hobby Lobby, Michaels,Jo-Ann's and several independent fabric shops there,too. Guess this is why I do all my fabric shopping on line anymore. DEE


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, this is a bit OT, but I REALLY wish there would be some sort of sewing revival, KWIM?

I mean, I understand about time restraints in a lot of "modern" households and all that, but in addition to sewing being one of THE most PRACTICAL SKILLS one can have in their arsenal, it's also very rewarding to be able to make something you actually LIKE in colors/fabrics you LIKE that actually FITS!

OK...I'm over my little fit.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My nephew works on the crews that travel the country doing the remodels. The original plan was to take the fabric dept out during a remodel and use that space to enlarge their crafting and wedding supplies. Then when they got so many complaints they decided to put some prefolds in some area stores. I haven't spoken to him since I read this new/investment report.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Hippygirl, we are working on that in this area. We have a new fabric store in town. Last night's basic sewing class was full. They plan on adding classes covering such basic things as simple repairs and there seems to be a lot of interest. They are also running children's sewing classes with some success. I know the owners of this business so I get up to date info almost every day.


----------



## froggyfarmgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

There's slowly been a resurgence gaining the last few years of sewing, knitting, crocheting, etc. The "homey" crafts that are useful kwim? There are TONS of blogs out there now, and many many new books coming out every month with sewing as the focus. Fabric manufacturers are developing newer, younger, fresher lines of fabric to meet the demand of the market as well. It's working it's way up!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

THAT WOULD BE GREAT :sing::sing::sing:
bopeep


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the help folks!! I like to use the WM fabric because it is a polyester blend and doenst wrinkle like cotten, and the biggest reason......PRICE!! LOL
In order to make a profit, and keep thecosts down I need the 1.97 fabric, when the price goes over that I have to raise the price of the final product and I really dont want to do that. I work on a VERY small profit margin, so as much as I might like to use fabric from a quilt store it just isnt practical, and most of that is 100% cotten, which doesnt work.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

The one closest to me still has a nice selection, in fact I picked up a pattern and solids, flannel, to make my dd a quilt for only 2.99 a yrd.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

They did a remodel on the one nearest me and all they have now are those kits and fat quarters and such.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There is one about 20 miles from here that still has a decent selection. There are a lot of Amish in the area, and no other fabric stores close by. Their cheapest is $1.50 per yard, but they have a pretty decent selection in that price range. They have some wonderful fall colors & prints for $3.99 per yard. Lots of fleece for around $7.50. I usually shop at JoAnns, which is about 15 miles in the other direction, but it is nice that I can get some deals at WM too.


----------

